# Suggested site Costa del Sol



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Thought I'd try again as no responses to my previous post. 

We want to spend 2-3 months somewhere along the costa this winter. Would like a site with decent facilities. 

Where would you suggest???????

Thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costa*

Hello,

I noticed you had no reply to your last post.

I am sorry, cannot help much with Costa Del Sol. I know more Costa Blanca & Costa Tropical.

I think your best bet would be ASCI. They have sites from €11 per night and some offer on top. I would imagine those with good facilities would be more €15 a night.

For example, there is a site near to Motril that is open all year with an outdoor heated pool complex listed in ASCI, €15 a night.

The all year sites with facilities do tend to be towards the more southern areas of Spain.

Hopefully there will be some Spanophiles along to help.

Trev


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Having both lived and camped in the area I'm sorry to have to say that in my opinion the campsites on the Costa del Sol are a poor lot. If you must probably Marbella Playa is the 'best', certainly facility wise, followed by Cabapino and Burganvilla. However, this is by no way a recommendation - they certainly don't spend their wealth on the campsites in that area. When visiting old friends we park up and take to an apartment!

The nearest to the area that I would recommend is Camping La Rosaleda at Conil de la Frontera, Near Cadiz.

Ron


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Suggested site costa del sol*



socialista said:


> Thought I'd try again as no responses to my previous post.
> 
> We want to spend 2-3 months somewhere along the costa this winter. Would like a site with decent facilities.
> 
> ...


H
I live west of Marbella, us west of san Pedro d Alcantara.... There is a site near us , I'll check it out to morro & get back to you.... anything in particular that you'd like me to look at ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Suggested site costa del sol*



BHappy said:


> socialista said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd try again as no responses to my previous post.
> ...


Send us some sunshine, please.


----------



## BHappy (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Suggested site costa del sol*



socialista said:


> Thought I'd try again as no responses to my previous post.
> 
> We want to spend 2-3 months somewhere along the costa this winter. Would like a site with decent facilities.
> 
> ...


Hi,
this is the website for the campsite I referred to near to where I live. If you want anymore info I'm happy to visit it for you. This on is near-ish o the beach. If you'd fancy being inland a little can recommend one in the mountains about 40 mins N of Malaga on a beautful lake at E Chorro.
Brian
http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/andalusia/campsite-parque-tropical-109033/


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

Many, many thanks for your replies, all very helpful to us. 

I'm aware of the poor quality (generally) of sites in Spain hence my post. Even having been inspected by ACSI means very little in terms of quality. It looks like Marbella Playa then. We stayed there earlier this year for a few nights and although it's ok, that's all it is. On the plus side it's near to all the resort spots for a 'sunday roast', and lots of inland villages to explore. Along with the warmer temperatures I guess it's as much as you can expect. 

Why, oh why, are sites in Spain so poor?

Once again, many thanks.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
I always went to the Costa Del Sol until Camping Eden at Peniscola was recommended to me. Spent three monts there this year FAB goodbye Costa Del Sol


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Brian 

What do you call the site at Lake Chorro


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hello,

Notwithstanding the theme of this thread about generally poor campsites in this region you could try Camping El Pino at Torrox Costa. It's not fabulous, but it is generally quiet, the loos are clean and it's only 500M from the beach. Best of all, the wonderful town of Nerja is only a couple of miles away which makes the campsite worth bearing.

It is listed in the ACSI discount book, so the most you should pay is 13 euro peer day but they also do heavy discounts for long stays.

regards

Denise


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry to argue, but El Pino is not somewhere I'd go back to! One night was enough. The pitches are tiny and some are impossible to get into unless you drive a minivan!

Camping Torre del Mar on the Paseo Maritimo is much better. We stayed there for a month this year in Jan/Feb and it was fine. The pitches are well laid out and are a reasonable size. The facilities are clean and well kept and it is 5 minutes walk from the town centre and shops. The prom and beach are 2 minutes away across the road. There is also a fantastic ice cream bar 20o yards away on the street corner!

Make sure you go to this one and not the one further out of the town though.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There are in fact quite a few good campsites in Spain, but remember that Socialista requested info on the Costa del Sol, which most of those mentioned are not in.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

socialista said:


> Why, oh why, are sites in Spain so poor?


We don't do sites very often, but this year we've stayed on three in Spain using our ACSI card.

La Paz in Asturias, La Viorna in Cantabria and Lake Caspe in Zaragoza. All three have been excellent. Good pitches, excellent facilities etc.

Perhaps it's a different case on the 'Costas'?


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Only on the Costa del Sol I feel Derek, and I don't know why this should be.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

ob1 said:


> Only on the Costa del Sol I feel Derek, and I don't know why this should be.


I've heard/read good reports from both Spanish and British motorhomers of Bonterra Park at Benicassim and Eden in Peniscola, both on the Costa del Azahar. Not the CDS, but historically better winter weather though.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Annsman said:


> Sorry to argue, but El Pino is not somewhere I'd go back to! One night was enough. The pitches are tiny and some are impossible to get into unless you drive a minivan!
> 
> Camping Torre del Mar on the Paseo Maritimo is much better. We stayed there for a month this year in Jan/Feb and it was fine. The pitches are well laid out and are a reasonable size. The facilities are clean and well kept and it is 5 minutes walk from the town centre and shops. The prom and beach are 2 minutes away across the road. There is also a fantastic ice cream bar 20o yards away on the street corner!
> 
> Make sure you go to this one and not the one further out of the town though.


Just shows how peoples opinions differ. We found El Pino a nice spot with 'some' spacious pitches, true we are only a 6metre van (hardly a minivan) but there were several a good bit bigger. We also preferred to be that much further from the beach/town, and enjoyed the nice walk alongside the river to town.


----------



## socialista (Dec 10, 2008)

It's really interesting reading all the responses to my post. Seems like most of us agree that sites on the CDS are less than ideal. I wonder why? It's not as though they're cheap. We stayed on a number of 'nice' sites on our way down through Spain earlier in the year; mostly ACSI sites. Thus, some owners know how to do it. 

Finally, our reason for wanting to stay on the CDS is (a) we live only a couple of hours driving time away (b) it's a few degrees warmer in the winter than where we live (c) love it or hate it there is a lot to do - if you want to. 

Once again, thanks for the responses.


----------

